

yget: (yet another) simple tool to get videos from YouTube - pmoriarty
http://repo.hu/projects/yget/

======
JoshTriplett
What advantage does this have over youtube-dl?

Unfortunate that it defaults to 640x480; youtube-dl switched to high-quality
by default a long time ago.

